# Delonghi ESAM4200 steam problem



## leo2311

Hi,

Im new to automatic coffee machines, i just bought a Delonghi ESAM4200 . I made coffee with pre-ground and also with coffee beans and its working fine. The problem its with milk froth, i follow the manual instruction, press the steam button and wait for the light to be steady and then turn the steam know to position "I" but the machine its splitting water from the steam wand and just a little steam at the beginning. I made a test with a clear glass with water and it didn't make any bubbles in the glass. I disassembly the steam wand and clean it (it was clean) and put it back but nothing has changed. My machine its new, how can i fix that?


----------



## leo2311

I made a little video to show the problem.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

leo2311 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i follow the manual instruction, press the steam button and wait for the light to be steady and then turn the steam know to position "I"


perhaps try purging the water from the wand before the light indicates its ready to start steaming.

so, as soon as you press the steam button drain the residual water from the wand by turning the knob to position "I", turn the knob to off and wait for the light to indicate its ready to start steaming then give it a try


----------



## leo2311

Thank you, i just tried that but the water dont stop while the steam led blinks, water keep coming from the wand, closed the knob before the steam led become steady and then open it again but i get same result as in the video.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

are you doing anything different from this video? Im not sure I heard the machine like whiring noise in your video

It looks like it has powerful enough steaming


----------



## leo2311

I saw that video before and my machine dont deliver that amout of steam, not even close, i literally can put my hand near the wand and dont get hurt. I also dont hear the whiring noise, its more like a water splitting sound. Also in that video it deliver only a little amount of water at the begining, after that just steam, lots of steam, mine deliver water during the whole process. Its like the steam boiler dont get hot, or i dont know . Its a new machine....


----------



## wibbaboo

leo2311 said:


> I saw that video before and my machine dont deliver that amout of steam, not even close, i literally can put my hand near the wand and dont get hurt. I also dont hear the whiring noise, its more like a water splitting sound. Also in that video it deliver only a little amount of water at the begining, after that just steam, lots of steam, mine deliver water during the whole process. Its like the steam boiler dont get hot, or i dont know . Its a new machine....


 Did you ever get this working??


----------



## Internet Person

wibbaboo said:


> Did you ever get this working??


 Look at the original video, his steam button is dark. He's forgetting to press it.


----------



## Internet Person

Internet Person said:


> Look at the original video, his steam button is dark. He's forgetting to press it.


 Oh the video only showed the first 10 seconds there. Please ignore / delete account ❤


----------

